# Reminder



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I was sent a e-mail from here that it was my B-day!! YEA!! I wanted to post here "Sex in Marriage" b/c it's where I hang out the most.
Well I'm here so I'll give a short up-date on my sex life.
I have my whole life told every sex encounter I've ever had, I never had a problem, I was never embarrassed. Last week my wife and I were having sex, I wanted to be different, I wanted to spice things up so I had her stand up while I went down on her, I got one leg up and went to work. This is where the story ends, I can't for some reason tell the rest of the story- it was good/great but I just don't want to share the rest-when I think about the rest I smile, I think about it all the time but I just don't want anybody else to know. I haven't even told my best friend. Is there a reason why I won't tell? 
Thanks for the B-day wishes!!
Mouse


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

:scratchhead:


----------



## _alice_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe it's because it's a special moment that you shared with your wife and don't want to share with anyone else? Some things are made even more special and memorable when you keep them between you and your spouse. It's like having a naughty secret, and spreading it around makes it less significant.

Just a thought


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

....


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> I was sent a e-mail from here that it was my B-day!! YEA!! I wanted to post here "Sex in Marriage" b/c it's where I hang out the most.
> Well I'm here so I'll give a short up-date on my sex life.
> I have my whole life told every sex encounter I've ever had, I never had a problem, I was never embarrassed. Last week my wife and I were having sex, I wanted to be different, I wanted to spice things up so I had her stand up while I went down on her, I got one leg up and went to work. This is where the story ends, I can't for some reason tell the rest of the story- it was good/great but I just don't want to share the rest-when I think about the rest I smile, I think about it all the time but I just don't want anybody else to know. I haven't even told my best friend. Is there a reason why I won't tell?
> Thanks for the B-day wishes!!
> Mouse


Ok. wow. Thanks for sharing?


----------

